# I Need Inspiration.



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

In other words I need some ideas. 
I have a bunch of different size plastic sport zippers and other types of zippers that I have collected over the years and bought. 
I would like to make something that I can resell with them but make the item for a "need". Or something that a person could just not live without but also use it on a daily basis. 
Something that maybe the teenagers would go gaga over. 
Currently where we live it is not going so well economically and I need to get busy, to get me focused, till the spring and summer fairs start up.
I have been on unemployment for almost a year now and feel like I am going stir crazy. 
Oh yeah we are researching another area to move to in order to lower our outgoing costs and gain employment. Even if it is only part time to supplement my early retirement. Possibly start our own business. 
Joe tinkers and then we make things with the machines to test them.
Here is a bag he made, with a Singer 500a that he refurbished back to life from a derelict parts machine.










Elaine


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

What! Elaine stump you gals / guys? Wow .....:shrug:


J  e


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have no idea what might be interesting for a teen that would also use zippers.

Though recently I was looking for a makeup bag to store feminine products in, and had a hard time finding something small that would fit in my purse, yet hold enough to be practicle. It's just a small pouch with a zipper on it, but it keeps that stuff in one spot and NOT visible to anyone if I"m digging in my purse looking for something that fell to the bottom. 

Don't want to embarrass young male clerks while I'm emptying out my purse trying to find the pen that worked it's way right to the bottom LOL!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby said:


> I have no idea what might be interesting for a teen that would also use zippers.
> 
> Though recently I was looking for a makeup bag to store feminine products in, and had a hard time finding something small that would fit in my purse, yet hold enough to be practicle. It's just a small pouch with a zipper on it, but it keeps that stuff in one spot and NOT visible to anyone if I"m digging in my purse looking for something that fell to the bottom.
> 
> Don't want to embarrass young male clerks while I'm emptying out my purse trying to find the pen that worked it's way right to the bottom LOL!!


Elaine says to PM her a picture of the pouch if you have one. 

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

JOE - you may not want to read this - way too much Women's info. LOL!!

Here is my purse. I replaced my old one a few months ago, and with this one, my "stuff" was very visible - especially since it comes in neon yellow and green packaging (why do they do that!). This is a makeup case, so it does not scream "guess who is on the rag" when someone sees it. 










The pouch is about 5" x 8" and fits right in. And if we are on the road and stop at a rest stop, I can just grab the pouch and leave my purse in the car (we've been traveling a lot lately). It has a T seam on the side to make it wider at the base, so it holds more than a straight folded seam would.










Though it's TMI, I'm at the age (early 50's) that I don't dare leave home with a supply on hand. But that is also a problem Teens face, until things settle down and get regular.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We've been married 30 + years, so women's issues are nothing new.  
Joe
The strange thing is, that the small bag you have, I seem to remember seeing them all over.
Wonder if it is a location thing?
I'll have to look and think on this idea and see what I can create. 

Elaine


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

How about protectors for devices like phones and I-pad kinda stuff? Kindles & Nooks go on holidays and need special outfits too. A fold-over that will prop up the device in use?

Recyled denim is always right for the outer side (hit those "going green" buttons!), cording & lining is where you can use your fabric stash. Seeing lots of those little snap hooks like carabiners in all kinds of colors, would be perfect for the zipper pull.

That bag is awesome, but I've yet to meet a kid that would condone patchwork.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> How about protectors for devices like phones and I-pad kinda stuff? Kindles & Nooks go on holidays and need special outfits too. A fold-over that will prop up the device in use?
> 
> Recyled denim is always right for the outer side (hit those "going green" buttons!), cording & lining is where you can use your fabric stash. Seeing lots of those little snap hooks like carabiners in all kinds of colors, would be perfect for the zipper pull.
> 
> That bag is awesome, but I've yet to meet a kid that would condone patchwork.


That bag is intended for the older crowd... 
It is actually made for grocery shopping. It is about the same size as a paper bag and will actually stand up to much more abuse than the plastic or paper bags. 
One of those green things but around here not too many people are into that yet. Wait till they start charging for the plastic bags..

Elaine


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Teen girls seem to love purses that are either incredibly tiny or incredibly supersize - half way to duffle bag status (oversized hobo style purse). Zippers offer a great way to keep stuff in the pockets - inside and out. I like the make up/feminine storage/travel jewelry case/kindle-nook cover/cell phone pocket ideas.

I have a pattern for a small wallet (have yet to sew it up) - could double as a key chain fob. Little Scraps from This & That, original quilt patterns by Sherri K Falls, Koin Keeper # 126. www.thisandthatpatterns.com 

Also, for the older/frail crowd, the handy pockets that hang on a walker are appreciated - perhaps a locally owned pharmacy near you would allow you to have a selection at their store? And for the kiddie crowd - those back of the front seat in the car activity bags that hold books, games, etc? 

Aprons seem to be enjoying a resurgence - apron/hot pad sets? Tea bag holder/tea cozy/mug mat/coasters? Not much use for zippers there, though. 

Knitting needle/crochet hook keepers that hold a set, zip shut?

Ooh, what about the soft 3-d doll house with few soft stuffed critter inhabitants? You could add a handle, and a zipper to keep it shut instead of velcro, great for little ones to bring to church or play in the car. I have one of those patterns not done yet, too.

Isn't there a new craft fad out for zipper jewelry? Google it, you'll see lots.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Teen girls seem to love purses that are either incredibly tiny or incredibly supersize - half way to duffle bag status (oversized hobo style purse). Zippers offer a great way to keep stuff in the pockets - inside and out. I like the make up/feminine storage/travel jewelry case/kindle-nook cover/cell phone pocket ideas.
> 
> I have a pattern for a small wallet (have yet to sew it up) - could double as a key chain fob. Little Scraps from This & That, original quilt patterns by Sherri K Falls, Koin Keeper # 126. www.thisandthatpatterns.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the ideas. Now my head is swimming..LOL 
Well I tried aprons last year and they just sat there. None sold at the craft sales. People looked and oggeled but I felt like they were looking to copy them later at home. 
Maybe I need to go back to some of my older patterns and ideas for things to make. It seems that I am always years ahead of the things that are popular. 
Now what I probably should do is spend dome quality research time. 

Elaine


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Elaine,
go here
http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=zipper+pouches
this is the new craze that might help you with some ideas. Alot of blogs are doing them with many zippers on one bag.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

There are some really cute ideas there. I like the small bags but the tictactoe was a great idea. The other one, an animal & zipper was it's mouth.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

While thinking about all these ideas, I did come up with one for a laptop bag. Just need to get a hold of the measurements for a laptop and then create it.  I figure that it would need to be padded and with a couple pockets for cords and whatever accessories it would come with.
The Pinterest page took my pc forever to open but the ideas there are great. Now I really do need to dig through all my old patterns and see what I have. 
Thanks


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Elaine..I don't know what a sport zipper is, but could you do something like this?








I made this for my daughter who was 16 or 17 at the time and all her friends DEMANDED ones just like it!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Reenie,

Is the fabric at the edges of the zipper folded under or cut off and if folded under did you glue it or sew it?

What are the little charms?

PS, Joe thinks cut off, Elaine thinks folded under. 

Joe


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

The fabric at the sides of the zipper I just cut, then melted with a lighter. It's never had a problem and Hannah wears hers all the time. The charms were just little hearts and doodads that I bought as a couple of packages from hobby lobby. You could add all kinds of things!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK we both were wrong LOL 
We just came up with another idea on that item. Keep the fabric and add some lace around the edges.

Elaine


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup...or keep the fabric and add some charms around it..like a regular charm bracelet. Lots of ideas!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I saw a tv sewing show where the opened zipper was the stem of two flowers...really cute.


----------

